# Fragen zu Java Webservice mit Axis2



## SmokeyJoe73 (16. Mai 2019)

Servus,

ich habe mittels Eclipse und Axis2 einen Webservice anhand einer vorhandenen WSDL Datei erzeugt (Top-Down) und meine Business-Logik in die erzeugte Skeleton-Datei (..skelteon.java Datei) geschrieben. Mein Webservice soll gesendete Kundendaten in eine Datenbank schreiben.

Das ganze funktioniert im Gut-Fall bisher ganz prima!


Wenn ich jetzt mittel SOAPUI einen Fehlerhaften Request absende (die den Vorgaben der WSDL bzw. XSD nicht entsprechen) bekomme ich leider nur folgende Resonse :


*<soapenv:Envelope xmlns:soapenv="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/">
   <soapenv:Header/>
   <soapenv:Body>
      <soapenv:Fault>
         <faultcode>soapenv:Server</faultcode>
         <faultstring>Input values do not follow defined XSD restrictions</faultstring>
         <detail/>
      </soapenv:Fault>
   </soapenv:Body>*
*</soapenv:Envelope>*


Wie kann ich diese Faultmeldung unterbinden, bzw. eine eigene Response-Nachricht senden? Ich möchte zum Beispiel im Gut Fall ein <RETURNVAL>OK</RETURNVAL>  und im Fault-Fall ein <RETURNVAL>ERROR</RETURNVAL> senden. 
Ideal wäre es wenn der Webservice gar keine automatische Fault-Message als Response schicken würde, sondern das ich im Fault-Fall eine eigene Response mit anderen Werten (Zb Error als RETURNVAL) versenden könnte. Zudem würde ich für fehlerhafte Requests trotzdem einen Datenbankeintrag machen (Zum Loggen)


----------

